# Adding hyperlinks.



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
I would like to learn how to add a huge long URL to a post like others seem able to do where the word "link" or words "click here" etc are the "button" that takes you to the page. 
Would somebody please expose the magic behind this trick. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2017)

Without the spaces around the = sign:

[url = http-link]click here[/url]


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Neuro. 
Thanks for the reply, are you watching every thread waiting to jump in and help? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2017)

Happy to help. Incidentally, when writing a post there's a link button to drop in the URL tags, it's the one just under the _Italics_ button.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks Neuro, I did try that but I may be stupid or it may be an iPad limitation but I couldn't make it work. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2017)

Instructions in more Detail


"*BEST (For webpages)*
For links to webpages, the problem with the above method is that you may have very long unsightly URL address. This is not a problem for links to external video/audio clips as the forum software automatically displays the linked video/audio. Thus for a more elegant webpage link please:

Write the text that you want the link to appear as, such as "this link here".
With mouse, highlight that text and then mouse click on the the "Insert Hyperlink" button (looks like tiny globe of earth) which will insert small code on either side of your highlighted text like: this link here
Copy the URL that you want to link to from the address bar of the other webpage.
With mouse, place your curser after the first [url and before the ] in the code before yout text, then type "=" sign and then paste your address (Ctrl-V). It should appear as: this link here[/url]
[url and before the ]You are done, the hyperlink will appear when you post/save your post to CheeseForum.org."[/url]


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thanks for that, I did get it working with Neuro's explanation, which seems to be a very abridged version of this explanation. 
Just to make sure, I have saved my successful link, Neuro's reply and these instructions to a note which I have emailed to me so I have it wherever I am. 
I suppose this will possibly change when the site migrates to the new software, just when I catch up the goalposts move! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Instructions in more Detail
> 
> 
> "*BEST (For webpages)*
> ...


----------

